# Any work out there?



## bM-Local934 (Sep 4, 2011)

I was just wondering if their was any work out their at the moment? Not that it will be useful for me, because I'm just an apprentice in the Local 934 I.B.E.W. program.

Honestly I'm just wondering because I'm just getting started in the trade and was just wanting to know if work was looking up or down for union brothers.

I really like the trade that I'm getting into and really like how people treat you. It seems to be the ticket for me, and I'm grinding at it with everything I have.

I just want to know if their is going to be work and if this union electrical is going to live on or is the I.B.E.W. on its last HOO RAH?

Currently I'm helping build a gas-turbine 880mega-watt power house. It's being built in Rogersville, TN on TVA property.

Anyways, I know my post is scattered but I just registered here and was wanting to fill you guys out and see what this community is all about. *Any information would be greatly appreciated!!!*

*Thanks,
-bM
I.B.E.W. LOCAL 934*


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

bM-Local934 said:


> I was just wondering if their was any work out their at the moment? Not that it will be useful for me, because I'm just an apprentice in the Local 934 I.B.E.W. program.
> 
> Honestly I'm just wondering because I'm just getting started in the trade and was just wanting to know if work was looking up or down for union brothers.
> 
> ...


 I work for a specilaized contractor and hve been staying busy. It will get better thats a given! If your in this trade gotta be prepare for the ups and downs. When OT comes around, EAT IT UP!


----------



## bM-Local934 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well we're getting some O.T. right now with this TVA powerhouse. Currently we're working 4-10's and 2-8's!!! And yes, I'm trying to eat it up. I'm just worried because I've got a family of 5 and am having to support us with this single income. Which we are doing alright for ourselves right now, as long as the work stays good though. I do know that, everyday that we work - we're working ourselves out of a job!

Honestly I seem to really like this trade and right now I'm on a terminating crew. We're doing a lot of 15k/v high-voltage splices. Using the 3M Term kits. We've also did a lot of 480v motor terminations, 4160 splices, and some 5/8kv terms. Now this terminating thing really sparks my attention - I would like todo this forever!!! LOL The only thing that isn't much fun about it, is wrestling the 750 into the place you need it. Other than that, it's really a nice job to have. I like the fact that you can use certain "tricks" to really show your craftsmanship and to make your work stick out from others.

Anyways, I'm glad to be where I'm at in life right now and I'm really happy to be doing something with my life that is going to teach me something in the long run. 5 years from now, I'M HITTING THE ROAD. I'm gonna chase shutdowns from sun up to sun down. Coast to coast, I'll be on the road! Now that is what I'm really looking forward too.

Thanks for the reply, it's *greatly appreciated*!!! Anyone else have any advice on what a young apprentice should do to make his experience with the union better?

Thanks,
-bM


----------



## bM-Local934 (Sep 4, 2011)

testing my sig


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

more work the we have guys, about 30 travs out right now. lookin good for the next 3 years.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

From this looks of things, it's a great time to be an apprentice. It seems the apprentices stay busy, but it's the JM that have worries when things get lean. You'll be an apprentice at least long enough for things to start to turn around in a big way, so I really don't think you have any real worries.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> From this looks of things, it's a great time to be an apprentice. It seems the apprentices stay busy, but it's the JM that have worries when things get lean. You'll be an apprentice at least long enough for things to start to turn around in a big way, so I really don't think you have any real worries.


Maybe, there's no promises of things turning around in a big way. Especially for the larger locals. As long as were not building high rises they'll be unemployment.
It's a mixed bag. Both good and bad. JMO


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You could always move to china. They're building entire vacant cities.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk forum app. Please excuse my brevity.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> You could always move to china. They're building entire vacant cities.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk forum app. Please excuse my brevity.


Don't laugh, we have members working in India right now making 10k a month. Plus all the room and board is paid for. But for the life of me, the local is not giving out the "How to" guide on that one. I think you need to blow your daddy or something to get on with that one.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We have 7 apprentices working at Intel, in Local 48's jurisdiction. There have been calls getting to book 2 this week.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Don't laugh, we have members working in India right now making 10k a month. Plus all the room and board is paid for. But for the life of me, the local is not giving out the "How to" guide on that one. I think you need to blow your daddy or something to get on with that one.


Yeah I know of some guys going to Afghanistan and getting 10K a month. I can make that here. I'm not going half way around the world and eating sand with some of the scummiest people on earth to get it.:no:


----------

